

Show HN: Vadlue a social ad search engine - diminish
http://www.vadlue.com/

======
diminish
Dear HN hackers, would like to hear your constructive or negative feedback and
suggestions about our startup idea Vadlue at <http://www.vadlue.com/>.

Ads are everywhere yet mostly impossible to interact with, except clicking.
Ads only appear to you, when automatic bidding algorithms want you to see
them. Vadlue wants users to be able to search, browse, share and review ads.
Vadlue indexes ads and landing pages, publicized by Robads standards
<http://www.robads.org/> or shared through browser extensions.

1\. We have 2 extremes going ahead, to be an Anti-Google, an ad search engine
that also indexes landing pages or to be a Pinterest like social platform for
ads. What do you think would make better sense for our idea?

2\. Any ideas on getting traction?

~~~
krapp
Good luck. You might have a pretty steep hill to climb with this one. In my
experience, users consider ads to be the antithesis of content ... for the
most part, they don't want to interact with ads at all, much less choose to
interact _more_.

Also you appear to have an issue in your templates where divs and links aren't
nesting properly, like

    
    
        <div><a><img></div></a>
    

instead of <div><a><img></a></div>

~~~
diminish
thanks a lot for both feedbacks, especially the anti-content remark.

~~~
krapp
That's the reason viral marketing even exists, to present advertising to users
in a way that doesn't carry the stigma of being advertising. It looks like
you're wanting to do the opposite.

If you can figure out a way to accomplish the same trick with banner ads, and
get people to treat overt advertising as something fun, and actually generate
revenue, the world will beat a path to your door as they say.

